# New owner of a Long 610 with steering issues



## Slashbroker (Apr 20, 2020)

I just got an old Long 610 tractor and having steering issues. If i turn it to left it takes a couple times around before the wheels start turning, if I try to turn to the right I have to turn the steering the wheel maybe 9 times before it starts turning. Looking for any advice. Thank you


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Slashbroker
go up to the top ofthe page and click on manuals. There is a downloadable manual(pg 8 I think) for a 410-to 510 service manual. This should get you some pointers to look into your steering box. I would think the 610 would be similar if not the same as the 510. good luck!


----------



## Long610ME (11 mo ago)

Slashbroker said:


> I just got an old Long 610 tractor and having steering issues. If i turn it to left it takes a couple times around before the wheels start turning, if I try to turn to the right I have to turn the steering the wheel maybe 9 times before it starts turning. Looking for any advice. Thank you


Most likely it's low on fluid in the power steering reservoir. Easy add. Mine has a slow leak and this is what it does when it's low.


----------

